# Blue T-12



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone here have experience with Blue cycles? In particular, I'm looking at buying one of their T-12 frames. There isn't much in the way of unbiased information out there so I appreicate any opinons. 

Thanks, 

Picasso Bull


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd be interested in hearing some reviews of them too. One of the guys on my team has mentioned them for a sponsor for our cycling team


----------

